# Bilder mit festem Rahmen auf gleiche Größe bringen



## hackett (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo lieber Tutorials-Member,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich besitze viele verschiedene Bilder in den unterschiedlichsten Formaten (Hochformat, Querformat), diese möchte ich auf eine exate Größe, nehmen wir 800x600 bringen. Einfach ist es wenn ich diese nur formatieren würde. Jedoch möchte ich diew Bilder nicht so nehmen wie sie gegeben sind, sondern mit einer Art Rahmen die Bilder zurecht "formen" also hier und da unterschiedlich viel an den Rändern weg nehmen. Der Rahmen, welchen ich dann erhalten möchte, soll ein und die selber Größe besitzen.
Ich hoffe ihr konntet verstehen was ich sagen wollte und hänge ein Grafik an bei der ich es euch ein wenig verdeutlichen möchte.
Schön wäre, wenn ich den Rahmen frei verschrieben könnte, um ihn in die gewünschte Position zu bekommen.
MFG
Hackett


----------



## Zinken (14. Juli 2008)

Das Auswahl-Werkzeug (Rechteck) lässt sich sowohl auf ein festes Seitenverhältnis, als auch auf ein festes Maß einstellen.
Wenn Du Deinen Ausschnitt festgelegt hast: "Bild - freistellen".


----------



## hackett (14. Juli 2008)

und wie kann ich einstellen, das er immer den selben rahmen freistellt... also die selbe größe?


----------



## leon warnke (14. Juli 2008)

Na indem du das feste Maß einstellst. Dann ist der Rahmen des Auswahlwerkzeugs eben immer gleich groß...


----------

